# Newbie from Manchester



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi guys, Phil here from north Manchester.

I am currently driving around in a Ph1 Renaulsport Clio:










but looking to upgrade to a Mk1 TT 225 soon 

Do I have to be a paid member to view the classified section on here? Already had a look at the buyers guide, and hopefully start viewing some next weekend.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Phil , welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, Welcome to the TTF.
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & and now requires you to contribute to the forum for a short while before full features are provided. This delay deters scammers and provides some confidence. Registering and verifying your personal details with TTOC membership provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so the TT Forum provide TTOC members exemption from the delay for this reason.

So join in & increase your post on the TTF community, it won't take long or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 04d5e68f34

Hoggy.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

welcome


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, I am back after a 5 year hiatus :lol:

On the look out for a nice V6 TT now


----------

